# firt timer from Illinois



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello, I am coming up to ND 10/4--10/12. I am staying in the Harvey area. I was wondering what the goose population would be like in that area during that time. We are mainly after geese but will hunt ducks in the evenings. Just wondering what to expect...

Thanks
Chad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry....gotta ask.

Are you after snows, lessors or the big boys?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

ILDUCKER,

You should be in for an excellent hunt. Was just in the Harvey area a couple of days ago and there were ducks everywhere. In October, always good snow numbers in the big water north of Harvey. Also saw a few blacks flying around.


----------



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

we will have a snow spread with us, but are mainly after the giants...is there a chance we can get into some snows this early???


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

You are coming a couple weeks to early to get the good snow migration. You might have a few early flocks but I would say the main arrival will take place towards the end of Oct and early Nov, but you never know we might have 4 feet of snow by Oct 1.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess that early you will only see a few snows mixed in with the Lessers


----------



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

so there should be plenty of lessors in the area? What about the giants?


----------

